# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Found what looks like a good seed company

## Krugerrand

I got their catalog in the mail ... I'm not sure how they got my address.  Anyway, I was impressed with their write up about their company.  I was impressed with their opposition to genetically modified seeds and the likes of Mosanto.  I was impressed by their *reasonable prices and free shipping.*  I already have what I need for this year, but I'll definitely try them out next year:

Comstock, Ferre & Co.
http://comstockferre.com/about/

PDF Catalog (beautiful and worth looking through):
http://www.rareseeds.com/2011ComstockCat.pdf

The company has new ownership as of June 2010.  Read the first couple pages of the catalog, and you'll want to support these people on their endeavor to restore this 200 year old New England seed house to its original state.

Dave's Garden Watchdog review page:
http://davesgarden.com/products/gwd/c/88/

----------


## nayjevin

Rare Seeds catalog is like a coffee table book... great read, great photography.

----------


## cameronb

agreed, rareseeds is a good one -- I've also used Baker Creek Heirloom Seed Company and their customer service was good.

----------


## Krugerrand

Bump for 2012 early planning.

Here's the link to the 2012 catalog.
http://rareseeds.com/comstock/index.html

I plan on ordering from this company for the first time this year.

----------


## donnay

Thanks, I think this place has exactly what I want. +rep  

*SIGH* Problem is, I am looking out my window at snow falling. It will be a while before we can plant anything.

----------


## Krugerrand

> Thanks, I think this place has exactly what I want. +rep  
> 
> *SIGH* Problem is, I am looking out my window at snow falling. It will be a while before we can plant anything.


Heads up .... it looks like "free shipping" has been replaced with $2.50 flat rate shipping.

----------


## JVParkour

Page 24 of the 2012 catalog has a Ron Paul quote at the bottom of the page. Thought that was pretty sweet. Alot of the quotes are anti-war, and to fin a Paul quote in there made it all the sweeter!

----------


## Margo37

GREAT!

----------


## opal

Here's one hubby has used in the past.. the name just kills me

http://www.italianseedandtool.com/

----------


## Margo37

> Here's one hubby has used in the past.. the name just kills me
> 
> http://www.italianseedandtool.com/


Thank you.  I was looking for the one that uses the Ron Paul quotes in their catalogue,  there are two different pages.   I end up buying most seeds on eBay as I want just heirlooms and organic and I can get anything for much less. Plus the variety!  Anything.   I buy a lot of places but save seeds too.  Bought at Seed Savers till Obama gave a speech there this past year and talked about diversity........won't risk in seeds!   Seed and Tool is great name and tempting, a neighbor went back to Ireland where they opened a combo funeral parlor and bar.  Name forgotten!

----------


## Krugerrand

I bought from Baker Creek last year and this year.  I've been pleased both times with speed of service.  I can't comment much on germination rate as I wasn't able to properly care for things last year.

----------


## opal

hmm.. thread notification fail.. adding as a test

----------

